# Aquascaping Podcast



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello folks, just wanted to announce a new Aquascaping podcast. I invite you to listen and share your thoughts. Thanks!










http://aquascapingpodcast.com/


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

A new episode is up, take a listen to episode 6


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Episode 7 is live, an interview with Aquascaper Cory Hopkins. Check it out!


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

Episode 13 is up!

http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode13


----------

